# Cal outdoor bottles



## ajohn (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone else do outdoor bottles?


----------



## ajohn (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's the front view.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 19, 2009)

It rains too much here.... they would be mosquito breeders. []

 Looks nice, though! 

 Kate


----------



## capsoda (Jun 19, 2009)

Very cool Ajohn. I used to keep a bunch outside on a shelf just to see which would turn the most purple. Didn't work. Having three women in my family they gradually disappeared. I do get to visit some of them on occasion.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2009)

AJ, that is SOOO impossible for me!! We don't keep things outside what we want to keep, you see..[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 19, 2009)

Ajohn I used to have a metal shelf on my front porch with un cleaned bottles from digs on it.But my wife said it was a EYE sore and made me take the bottles off.The shelf is still there.I have that feeling Bottles will start to build up again. She has no taste! [8D]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 19, 2009)

> EYE sore


 
 Thats my wifes pet name for me....At least I hope it is just a pet name..[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2009)

My wife just asked me this evening.. "why don't you sell them?" (my entire collection) ... I still don't know if she was serious.. any rate, the first cool million takes em![]


----------



## California Dream N (Jun 19, 2009)

I must confess our collection has spilled out on to our covered patio...and yes a few in the flower beds in the back yard. I love the look and I actually get alot of compliments on the "antique garbage dump" look...lol...


----------



## glass man (Jun 20, 2009)

I USED TO PUT A FEW UP ON THE ROOF WITH A GUTTER TO KEEP THEM FROM FALLING OFF THE ROOF . HAD EM ON ALUMINUM FOIL HOPEFULLY TO GET THEM PURPLE. ALWAYS CHEAP BOTTLES MIND YOU. MY SISTER IN LAW REMARKED TO MY WIFE ONE DAY SAYING"DO YOU KNOW YOU GOT A LOT OF BOTTLES ON YOUR ROOF"![8D] NINA HAD TO EXPLAIN WHY. JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 20, 2009)

When someone asks you if you know you got a lot of bottles on your roof, you say "YES" !! [8D]


----------



## ajohn (Jun 23, 2009)

For the last couple of years I've been toying with the idea of building a BBQ that would incorporate the displaying of some small flavoring bottles or some kind of food theme.I think I finally found the perfect customer that I could build it for...ME! Shoot,I've been building BBQ's for other people for years now,why not???I think this summer I may be able to do it.I just got a bad feeling I'm gonna be the WORST customer I've ever had to deal with[].The trick will be to not make it look like an antique store with a BBQ in it.[8|]


----------

